# Bringing flasks into NZ



## Martina F (May 9, 2019)

Hi all
This is not technically a Slipper Orchid related question but this is the site where I have found the information closest to what I am looking for so far.
I am wanting to bring in a flask or two of Ludisia Discolor with me when I return home to NZ. This orchid is listed as allowed in NZ according to the MPI website, but the only information I can find other than this all relates to 'Nursery stock' and involves quarantine periods and large sums of money for inspections, tests and holding times (and someone a lot smarter than me to figure it all out).
Surely it is simpler than that to bring in small quantities of plants that are in sterile containers? Does anyone know what exactly the rules are for bringing in flasks in your luggage? Is it possible? What is involved? 

Any help much appreciated!


----------



## kiwi (May 10, 2019)

I do it all the time. As long as you have a phyto sanitary certificate from the country you are bringing them from you will be fine. You can carry them onto the plane as hand luggage


----------



## NYEric (May 10, 2019)

No import permit needed?


----------



## kiwi (May 10, 2019)

No


----------



## Martina F (May 25, 2019)

Thanks for that, very good to know. Have you ever had any sent into the country?


----------



## Ray (May 25, 2019)

Funny that you'd need a phytosanitary certificate for something in-flask.


----------



## kiwi (May 25, 2019)

Martina F said:


> Thanks for that, very good to know. Have you ever had any sent into the country?


Most of my flasks are sent to me from Taiwan, USA, Japan etc. Again as long as you have the phytosanitary certficate you are fine.


----------



## floralcreations (Nov 11, 2022)

kiwi said:


> Most of my flasks are sent to me from Taiwan, USA, Japan etc. Again as long as you have the phytosanitary certficate you are fine.


Good morning have a question hope you don't mind me asking!!
I located in Thailand and wanted to know if it's possible to send flasks through the post / courier to my aunt in NZ she's just a hobby collector and grower but doesn't have an import permit.
Is it possible to send flasks without an import permit with just the relevant photosanitory cert? Is there any other paperwork required to send so do they have to go into a quarantine facility on arrival for a quarantine period or they just clear customs and get forwarded to her delivery address?

Are there any inspection costs involved that she will have to pay for at the NZ end is possible to do that way or is the only way to do without an import permit to bring into the country (NZ) in hand luggage when flying into the country?...

Any advice you are able to give on this matter would be greatly appreciated


----------

